# March 2014 - Photo of the Month Nominations



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to     nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of  the    Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then  vote    from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the  Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!  :mrgreen:
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the     photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the     photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2014     in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not     nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the     voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be  edited    or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice     in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the     prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the     nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been     nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those   who's   photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the    competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to     nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image     icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they     gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the   thread   where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to     leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little     arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your     compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can  see    them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be     it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link     arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very     tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations   if   people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## 71M

Down with Art, AlanO.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/353725-down-art.html


----------



## runnah

The Traveler - The Guard - West Wing, the National Gallery Washington, DC


----------



## tirediron

"Owly awesomeness" (My title) by  lostprophet


----------



## weepete

I would like to nominate....

Tog: Sarah_19_nz 
Titleeering through to the other side...






http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/354373-peering-through-other-side.html


----------



## AlanO

Tuna - Dead End


----------



## cynicaster

edit: disregard, I accidentally nominated a photo from last month.


----------



## Braineack

*BillM - *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/354611-gorillas.html#post3183691


----------



## Braineack

*D-B-J - *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/353998-sunset-new-tokina-i-love.html#post3178327


----------



## Braineack

*PixelRabbit - *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/354621-tracks.html#post3183794


----------



## MSnowy

imagemaker46 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/353730-paralympic-experience.html


----------



## BillM

Jenko

Magnolias #4




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/354483-magnolias.html


----------



## runnah

Good month so far. Keep em coming!


----------



## bribrius

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/general-gallery/69156d1395531427-george-manphone-.jpg


George

sashbar


----------



## manaheim

Man I really need to come in these threads more often. Beautiful shots.

I'm here to nominate barbarian's cathedral shot...


----------



## Designer

"In A World" by Jenko  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/354988-world.html

Click on image to view larger.


----------



## runnah

Easiest was is to quote the original message and copy the text and paste it into a new reply box on the nomination threads.


----------



## Braineack

Designer said:


> Oh, sorry, you lost me there.  If I copy and paste the text of the original post, how does the image get posted here?



From the directions:



> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


----------



## runnah

Designer said:


> Oh, right.  I forgot to add a link to the original thread.  I still don't understand what runnah wrote nor how to make the image larger.




Use have to click the "switch editor mode" button.

Then copy/paste the code.

"[QUOTE.=Designer;3189903]"In A World" by Jenko  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/354988-world.html

[ATTACH.=CONFIG]69296[/ATTACH.][/QUOTE.]"


----------



## stevenlark

Awesome Shot!! 
Mesmerizing!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DLeeT

nzmacro - The Sacred Kingfisher... Nature & Wildlife






http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/355488-sacred-kingfisher-dive-series.htm


----------



## pinkvoice2010

So Glam 
Photographer me; pinkvoicephotography


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

You can't nominate your own photos.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

These are in posts and may not be in the gallery, but here goes:

First one goes to robbins.photo from Weekend zoo walk: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/355345-weekend-zoo-walk.html






Second nomination is rojam1000's tiger from Some tiger pictures: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/355629-some-tiger-pictures.html






I'm a nut for big cats.


----------



## Braineack

March was/is one hell of a month for noms.


----------

